# 6th Annual Z3 / Z4 Spring Drive on 4/4 to 4/6(m)



## z3power (May 17, 2002)

Just a friendly reminder of the upcoming Texas Spring Drive into the Hill Country around Austin and San Antonio.

So far there are almost 40 cars signed up. Not too bad.
Below is the link to the previous thread on this annual event.
Hope to see everyone there!
http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=81113


----------

